# Cubetcha 2015



## Rubiks560 (Oct 2, 2015)

http://www.cubingusa.com/cubetcha2015/index.php

October 24th, 2015. 

80 person competitor limit. No walk ins allowed.

Events:

2x2*3
3x3*3
5x5
OH
4BLD 
Square 1


----------



## qwertycuber (Oct 2, 2015)

I wish I could go, but im in Canada.


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Oct 2, 2015)

Lol 4 BLD seems a little random.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Oct 3, 2015)

Lazy Einstein said:


> Lol 4 BLD seems a little random.



1 person requested it so I went "Alright".


----------



## Memphis3000 (Oct 3, 2015)

Finally... Why was it delayed so much?


----------



## Rubiks560 (Oct 3, 2015)

Memphis3000 said:


> Finally... Why was it delayed so much?



Venue complications.


----------

